
The McLaren Senna - dmmalam
http://cars.mclaren.com/ultimate-series/mclaren-senna
======
Joeri
_Production will be limited to 500 vehicles, and each McLaren Senna has
already been assigned to a customer._

I wonder what the point is of them marketing a product on their site of which
the entire inventory is already sold. Are they after a halo effect?

~~~
rconti
I'm not sure if it's halo effect in the traditional "bring them into the
showroom" sense, and it's not like their existing cars aren't lust-worthy
already, but it certainly doesn't hurt to come out with something top-of-the-
heap wild.

At 500 cars, I wonder if the sales even pay for the project. Then again, they
get the aforementioned halo effect AND they get tech to trickle down into
future lower-end vehicles.

~~~
tristanj
>At 500 cars, I wonder if the sales even pay for the project

500 cars * $1million each = $500 million in revenue. From previous disclosures
I would estimate R&D costs for this car are $50-80 million, production costs
~$200 million, and a large chunk for sales and marketing. They also have to
provide owners with high quality post-sale services such as event invitations,
free track days, complementary services, etc.

But after those expenses they are easily making $150 million profit on this.
Hypercar sales are a cash cow if you can convince rich people to buy your
cars.

The 'halo effect' you mention is also quite true, as these hypercars increase
brand value and get the slightly-less rich people to buy their lower end
models.

------
ph0rque
> Production will be limited to 500 vehicles, and each McLaren Senna has
> already been assigned to a customer.

This product is so exclusive, there's _no way_ you can even _think_ about
having one!

------
kyleblarson
Russ Hanneman has already ordered his.

